
The org that doles out .org websites just sold itself to a for-profit company - el_programmador
https://www.theverge.com/2019/11/13/20963881/org-domain-name-registry-sold-for-profit-company-public-interest-registry-ethos-capital
======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21526982](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21526982)

